# [EVDL] home made cable crimper



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

instead of ruining the bolt cutter, why not use a vise?

Joe



> Jon Glauser wrote:
> 
> >I sent this over 24 hours ago and never saw it appear in the archive, so I'm
> >sending it again:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cause I got the bolt cutter for $13 and it will be faster than winding a
vise in and out 60 times (I'm building 2 battery packs). How would you
suggest making a die to use in a vise?

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.haritech.com/crimp.htm
http://www.crest.org/discussion/ev/199901/msg01009.html





> Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> >
> > I sent this over 24 hours ago and never saw it appear in the archive, so
> > I'm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Perfect! Thank you very much! Since I got 8 sockets for $10, I might as well
try a range of them for best fit. I'm working with welding cable and lugs
from the same place I got the cable. I think the wall thickness of the lugs
is not the heavy duty type (they are tinned(?) copper).

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Jon,

It depends on the size of the wire barrel on the wire terminal. There is 
O.D. diameters up to 0.749 inch which I amp using and than there is thin 
walls types that are about 0.600 in O.D.

I just measure my compression die of my crimpier and the HD barrel of cable 
terminal I have, and it reads on the Heavy Duty cable terminals from corner 
to corner on the points of the hex die is 0.570 inches and from flat to flat 
it reads 0.400 inches.

The compression is about 0.080 inches of indentation. So lets say the thin 
wall barrel is about 0.600 inch, the a reduction by 0.600 - 0.080 inches 
would be about to 0.540 inch on corner to corner on a hex socket.

A square die or a hex die that is split in two, does not normally close all 
the way down until the die it self touches. If you do tried to close the die 
completely it might shave and cut the sides of the barrel.

In crimping very heavy wall barrels, I normally have to go to the die up, a 
3/0 size die for a 2/0 wire in a HD barrel to prevent the barrel to become 
to oblong.

Remember when you cut a hex socket in half, you reduce the inside diameter 
of the die. I would go with a socket with a corner to corner length size of 
0.540 of a inch.

How I would do it, is to go to a electrical supplier and measure the types 
of 2/0 dies they have to reference to what size socket you want which will 
fit the different size wire barrels.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 25, 2008 9:04 AM
Subject: [EVDL] home made cable crimper


> I sent this over 24 hours ago and never saw it appear in the archive, so 
> I'm
> sending it again:
>
> I know this has been talked about before so I spent an hour searching the
> archives but I still couldnt find exactly what I'm after. I'm making a
> crimper for 2/0 cable from a 36" bolt cutter. The plan is to weld a 6 
> point
> impact socket into the jaws. But I cannot figure out what size socket to 
> put
> in! I think 3/8" is the closest to the actual diameter of the 2/0 cable, 
> but
> I cant even get the copper into that socket. The cable fits perfectly in a
> 7/16" socket though.
>
> What is the right socket size to use for my crimper?
>
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Wed, 25 Jun 2008 09:04:45 -0600, "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >I sent this over 24 hours ago and never saw it appear in the archive, so I'm
> >sending it again:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I noticed that Roland made a stake type crimper, but he used his on much
smaller connectors with braided ribbon (IIRC). I thought that style would be
easier to make, but thought the hex type was a better crimp. I really dont
know anything about crimping. I'm good with either style, so long as it will
take the high current!

Any crimp engineers out there want to illuminate the difference between a
hex crimp and a stake crimp? If a large argument ensues I might just solder
it to spite you all  (j/k, I'd prefer a crimp connection)

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Wed, 25 Jun 2008 11:18:55 -0600, "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >I noticed that Roland made a stake type crimper, but he used his on much
> >smaller connectors with braided ribbon (IIRC). I thought that style would be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks John, that was a good explanation of what a crimp should do.
Now regarding the shape of a stake crimper, I've seen photos of
Rolands crimper something like this:
Top Jaw
---\ /---
\_/\_/

---\ /---
\____/
Bottom Jaw

is this the shape you're talking about also?

A ratchet mechanism would be very useful for this type of crimp I think.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I recently had a ratchet crimper for sale on the EV trading post and got no 
interest it is on e-bay now item #120275200913 if you are interested
Jim
Daytona FL
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Neon John" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 25, 2008 12:57 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] home made cable crimper


> On Wed, 25 Jun 2008 09:04:45 -0600, "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>


> > wrote:
> >
> >>I sent this over 24 hours ago and never saw it appear in the archive, so
> >>I'm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the procedure and homemade crimper shown on
Viktor's site:

http://www.metricmind.com/ac_honda/wire.htm

It's for #4 AWG wire and lugs but the technique and principles should scale
ok to larger cables. He uses a homemade stake type crimper and has good
illustrations.

John Nicholson
Conway, MA








> Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> >
> > I sent this over 24 hours ago and never saw it appear in the archive, so
> > I'm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, that's it. The larger ones may or may not have the stake bifuricated
like that. It's probably better if it does but a little more difficult to
make at home.

John

On Wed, 25 Jun 2008 12:27:41 -0600, "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >Thanks John, that was a good explanation of what a crimp should do.
> >Now regarding the shape of a stake crimper, I've seen photos of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's another option. We just got introduced to a crimper last week at the
Seattle EV Conversion class. It's simple and works great. Cost is 35 +
4.50 shipping. You can get it at electroauto.com. I had thought about a
home made bolt crimper, but after seeing and actually using the Electro Auto
crimper, why try to improve on a sure thing. Electro Auto now includes the
crimper with their conversion kits, because people were having trouble with
their own 2/0 cable crimps.

Nick
Twin Falls, ID

-----Original Message-----
From: nicklogan [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, June 25, 2008 2:25 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] home made cable crimper


You may want to take a look at the procedure and homemade crimper shown on
Viktor's site:

http://www.metricmind.com/ac_honda/wire.htm

It's for #4 AWG wire and lugs but the technique and principles should scale
ok to larger cables. He uses a homemade stake type crimper and has good
illustrations.

John Nicholson
Conway, MA








> Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> >
> > I sent this over 24 hours ago and never saw it appear in the archive, so
> > I'm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Thu, 26 Jun 2008 10:18:44 -0600, "Nick Maringas" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >Here's another option. We just got introduced to a crimper last week at the
> >Seattle EV Conversion class. It's simple and works great. Cost is 35 +
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm going the stake type route. I'm trying to decide how much of a
stake to put in. I'm trying to do some math for it. I just cant decide
what surface area the final crimped copper should occupy. I think I'll
just have to make the stake large and do test crimps, reducing the
stake size until I get the desired result. I'm a little more concerned
with time than I am with cost (though $$ is still an object!). Pumping
up a press or pounding a hammer 80 times is a lot of time. I'd like to
make a bench mount once I find the right stake size.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Alright, it's just about done. My first test crimp went well. I put
about 300 lbs on it and it did not come apart (but the insulation
started sliding). I cut it apart and polished it. I have a photo on my
blog listed below. My asessment is it needs to be tighter. I'll weld a
bit more metal to the stake and try again!

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been looking for a crimper, and they are way too expensive, but I love
your idea! I have one of those $13 bolt cutters too! (or rather had one,
since it will soon be a crimper.) I hope you don't mind me shamelessly
copying your idea!
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/home-made-cable-crimper-tp18114763p18176578.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

